# wasting away/sunken belly



## briman213 (Feb 18, 2009)

i posted on here with my tank prob awile ago, and got those issues all cleared up, except the sunken bellies.

water is great, i am doing my changes/vacuums regularly, pH7.3, nitrites 0, nitrates 5, temp 79-80.

it is a 55 gal male hap/peacock tank, mostly.

i have already done a round of JPC as directed, prob close to a month ago.

fish are all eating, swimming, seem fine, no white stringy poo. They just seem to be wasting away no matter what i do.

HELP!

-Brian


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, Brian.

Sometimes you have to do more than one treatment, if this is bloat. In fact, I find it more common to go two rounds of treatment than not.

But it's also possible that your fish have wasting disease or fish tuberculosis, which you can't do alot about.

I would go ahead with another full treatment of either metronidazole or Clout. (instructions in the links below)

I would also try feeding them some medicated antiparasitic food...You can either soak your food in meds, or buy some of the Jungle pellets made especially for this use. It's always best if you can get them to ingest the meds rather than just treat the water column.

Good luck!


----------



## briman213 (Feb 18, 2009)

i didnt see clout at the store, they have myracyn, and some others, but i basically want something for parasites right?

and i dont want to do the JPC again right?

also, they had the liquid that you just drop into the water, is that what i should soak the food in, the one for parasites?

thanks again, i hope it works,

-Brian


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If you just did one round of the JPC then I would try it again--and do the maximum dosage the package recommends. I believe that's three times with water changes between treatments.

If that doesn't do it then your other options would be to feed them metronidazole soaked food for 5-10 days
or
treat with the combination of Maracyn and Maracyn-two. Yes those meds are for bacterial infections, not parasites but sometimes the symptoms you describe are caused by a bacterial infection. It's called Skinny Disease.

Try the JPC or metronidazole first. The fact that your fish have had this skinny problem for so long points more to parasites then Skinny Disease.

Robin


----------

